# Fare una figuraccia



## skywatcher

Ciao,
I am a new user of the forum; I discovered it some days ago... it seems to be a really nice place! 
I have a question; I often wondered how one would translate in english the italian expression 

_"fare una brutta figura", "fare una figuraccia" 

_or also things like

"_fare la figura del fesso", "fare la figura di quello che ha sempre da ridire"

_Could somebody tell me if there exists a similar expression in english?
Thanks in advance.

Alla prossima!
--
skw


----------



## Saoul

Credo che il termine "howler" sia abbastanza simile al nostro "figuraccia". 
Sentiamo i madrelingua.

EDIT: By the way, welcome on board.


----------



## Scrumpals

More typically I believe it would be on the order of:
to make a bad impression 
to make a fool of (onesself).

"Whenever I meet someone new, I always do something to leave a bad impression"

"Quando incontro una personna nuova, mi faccio sempre una figuraccia."

Che ne pensate?

Im dissatisfied with my previous response - 
In AE we never say "howler".  Instead a good noun equivalant would be
fool or AS@ or bafoon.
Other thoughts?


----------



## pietrolo

Jeez, that's a cool question!

I think that what we are looking for is:

1) making fool of yourself (polite)

2) making  ass of yourself (rude, more like "fare una figura di  merda")

Enjoy it!


----------



## raffavita

Could we also say "to cut a poor figure?"
Grazie mille.
Raffa


----------



## pietrolo

Could we also say "to cut a poor figure?"


It sounds very posh, but it's actually correct!

People who you address this kind of sentence? Your grandma, Prince Charles, Queen Elizabeth, the bigmainheadchairmain of your company!


----------



## raffavita

My grandma would appreciate that, then.
Just a question, you know..
Raffs


----------



## pietrolo

Cool! I know, and it's actually perfect, so we now know any solution for any situation!
Good team!


----------



## furs

'Cut out a poor figure' ha il senso che un vestito su misura e' tagliato male e non ti fa una bella figura, cioe' non ti dona.
In realta' 'bella/brutta figura' e' una di quelle tipiche espressioni difficilmente traducibili senza lunghe parafrasi/spiegazioni. Tanto che spesso viene lasciata in italiano. Ad esempio, uno degli ultimi libri di 'prezzemolo' Severgnini in cui cerca di spiegare l'Italia agli anglosassoni e' stato intitolato nella versione inglese proprio 'La bella figura' (il titolo originale italiano era un altro, ma in questo momento mi sfugge).
In ogni caso non si traduce mai letteralmente.


----------



## raffavita

Eppure su 3 vocabolari ho trovato:
Fare una brutta/bella figura = to cut a poor/good figure.
Boh.

Raffa


----------



## furs

Fidati. Me l'ha spiegato un collega americano.


----------



## raffavita

Basta. Li rivendo, questi vocabolari!!!

Grazie della dritta, Furs.


----------



## pietrolo

I really don't want to sound odd, but here all the translators agree on "making fool of yourself". It might be British English, but they all agree!


----------



## furs

Obviously making a fool of yourself or something like that are the most common translations. Mu point is that 1) they don't quite render the same meaning as 'fare una bella/brutta figura', and 2) in any case a literal translation as suggested above doesn't make sense.


----------



## InOrbit

*W*hat's about: "(that) doesn't make you look good" ? 
Ma forse è più simile a  - non ci fai una bella figura - riferito ad un evento particolare.


----------



## Starbuck

Ciao a tutti,

From the discussion on this topic, there seem to be 2 renderings in contemporary English that may work for some folks:

Fare una figuraccia:
_To make a spectacle of yourself_:  a little old-fashioned; something that older women might say to a younger women--that is, "when you go out, don't make a spectacle of yourself (don't speak too much and behave "like a lady," etc.), but this phrasing is not really used by young people

_To make a fool of yourself_:  more contemporary and used in reference to both men and women

Fare una bella/brutta figura:
_To make a beautiful, wonderful, good/bad, awful, terrible impression_:  normally in reference to the way that one dresses and to the way that one behaves in a public situation.

Starbuck


----------



## LindaT81

Ciao a tutti!

Una curiosità: non pensate che in questo caso possa andar bene l'espressione "to have egg on one's face"? 
L'ho sentita un po' di tempo fa e mi ha colpito per la sua stranezza. Non saprei dire però se è più inglese o americana!!

Un saluto a tutti


----------



## niklavjus

Sembra appropriata, almeno per certe situazioni: "to have egg on one's face".


----------



## underhouse

niklavjus said:


> Sembra appropriata, almeno per certe situazioni: "to have egg on one's face".


 
Questo però credo che equivalga ai nostri pomodori in faccia.


----------



## niklavjus

underhouse said:


> Questo però credo che equivalga ai nostri pomodori in faccia.


Mi sembra di capire dalla descrizione (vedi il link) che il senso fosse letterale in origine, ma non attualmente.


----------



## 5punti

Certe volte ho trovato semplicemente "to look bad" e mi sembrava che una buona traduzione fosse appunto "fare (una) brutta figura".
5punti


----------



## cerchi

*C*iao, io ho sentito "it was a very embarassing situation".


----------



## underhouse

In Italia sono frequenti gli sfottò tra tifosi e personalmente mi ha fatto ridere il seguente, indirizzato ai tifosi della Roma, che la prossima settimana dovrà giocare nuovamente contro il Manchester United, contro cui l'anno scorso ha preso sette gol, perdendo sette a uno! 

_Un consiglio per i romanisti: statevene a casa così vi risparmiate un'altra figuraccia!_

Vista la discussione sopra, posso tradurre così:

_Some advice to As Roma supporters: stay at home so you avoid to make a fool (ass) of yourselves once again. _?

C'è un modo migliore di renderla?

Poi è "make a fool of" o "make fool of"?

Grazie in anticipo.

P.S.
For natives:

Sfottò = kind of insult that a supporter of one team addresses to the supporter of another team
Romanista = supporter of As Roma


----------



## pietrolo

As far as I understood, both are ok! Either "make a fool of" and "make fool of", but the first is obviously better!

The translation you did seems good to me, I would use (because you are in a stadium) "make an ass of" though!

Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo si possa dire anche "to cut a poor figure".


----------



## housecameron

Forse meglio

_You'd better stay at home .......... poor show once again._

Mi manca il verbo


----------



## underhouse

housecameron said:


> Forse meglio
> 
> _You'd better stay at home .......... poor show once again._
> 
> Mi manca il verbo


 
Qualcosa da mettere lì prima o poi ci verrà in mente... se no ci appendiamo un quadro... che ci importa?


----------



## giovannino

Penso che con "a poor show" si possa usare "put up". Che ne dite di:

_You'd better stay at home and save/spare yourselves the embarrassment of putting up a poor show once again_


----------



## underhouse

giovannino said:


> Penso che con "a poor show" si possa usare "put up". Che ne dite di:
> 
> _You'd better stay at home and save/spare yourselves the embarrassment of putting up a poor show once again_


 
Si Giovannino... sembra funzionare... forse però il corrispettivo italiano è più forte!


----------



## Veledan

underhouse said:


> _Some advice to As Roma supporters: stay at home so you avoid to don't make a fools (ass) of yourselves once again. _?



Esempii:

I made a fool of myself.
Don't make a fool of yourself.
They'll make fools of themselves.
I'll avoid making a fool of myself.
Gli suggerimenti seguenti con "poor show" non vanno, secondo me. Si usa "poor show" per riferire agli eventi; non alle persone.

Vel

EDIT: Alcuni suggerimenti più:

I came across really badly
I always come across badly
I made a bad impression
I looked like a fool
I always show myself up


----------



## underhouse

Veledan said:


> Esempii:
> 
> I made a fool of myself.
> Don't make a fool of yourself.
> They'll make fools of themselves.
> I'll avoid making a fool of myself.
> Gli *I* suggerimenti seguenti con "poor show" non vanno, secondo me. Si usa "poor show" per riferir*si* (con riferimento) agli eventi, non alle persone.
> 
> Vel
> 
> EDIT: Alcuni suggerimenti *in *più:
> 
> I came across really badly
> I always come across badly
> I made a bad impression
> I looked like a fool
> I always show myself up


 
Interessante... credo che _to come across_ _badly_ non fosse ancora uscito fuori... probabilmente equivale all'italiano _uscirne male_, per es. uscire male da una situazione.

Thanks Vel!


----------



## Veledan

underhouse said:


> Interessante... credo che _to come across_ badly non fosse ancora uscito fuori... probabilmente equivale all'italiano _uscirne male_, per es. uscire male da una situazione.!


 
Forse non ho capito bene _essere uscito fuori_ ma la frase _to come across_ in questo contesto vuol dire _dare un'impressione_

Vel

EDIT: Significato #26d della parola _come_ su dictionary.com:
_26. d. • Informal_. to make a particular impression; comport oneself: _She comes across as a very cold person. _


----------



## underhouse

> credo che _to come across_ _badly_ non fosse ancora uscito fuori...


 
This simply means:

I think that _to come across_ _badly_ hasn't come out yet (that is, through the discussion nobody has come up with this expression yet)...

I think I misunderstood the meaning of the expression anyway... but now I understand that it means "dare un'impressione" rather than "fare una brutta figura"!


So I think that my favourite one is this:

_Some advice to As Roma supporters: stay at home so you don't make asses of yourselves once again! _


Thanks again, Vel!


----------



## Veledan

underhouse said:


> but now I understand that it means "dare un'impressione" rather than "fare una brutta figura"!!


 
Grazie per le correzioni Underhouse 

To come across = dare un'impressione
To come across badly = dare una (brutta?? / cattiva??) impressione

Sono d'accordo, non è la traduzione più giusta per la maggior parte dei casi.

_To make asses of yourselves _è corretta, ma è un po' antiquata. _Fools_ invece di _asses_ andrebbe bene. Si può dire anche _...so you don't look like idiots again... _ma ho letto tutto il thread di nuovo e credo ora che sia una meglia traduzione _so you don't stick out (like sore thumbs) _oppure_ don't make an exhibition of yourself_!

Vel


----------



## Mauryaround77

Hallo everybody, I'm not new to WR meaning I've never posted but only read the posts of all the beautiful people that take good care in teaching each other ways of speaking/writing or just simple words' meanings....
Briefly, I wanted to know if " FARE UNA FIGURACCIA" or "FARE UNA BRUTTA FIGURA/di Merda" (oops, sorry!!) can be translated by using: TO SMASH AN EGG ON SOME ONE'S FACE" ---> I fell down the stairs when I saw her...I really got an egg smashed on my face.....
Does it sound acceptable to you guys????
Grazie a tutti in anticipo. A presto spero. I O U


----------



## barbarossa

saluti da barbarossa in Glasgow UK

sono nuovo su questo forum,

riguardo a: "cut a poor figure"  volevo aggiungere che pur essendo  una quasi  perfetta traduzione dell' italiano "fare una figuraccia", in UK english suona molto vecchio oltre che posh, un po' come definire "groovy" qualcosa di carino  e/o bello (stando a quanto affermano i locali).

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto.

Seeyeelater!


----------



## w120barby

Thank you barbarossa and all the others.
Ho letto con interesse questo lungo thread. 
Volevo aggiungere che una cosa che mi sembra sia rimasta senza risposta. 
A proposito di  "to be left/to end up with egg on one's face" il dizionario Ragazzini dice che viene usato a proposito di personaggi pubblici. Siete d'accordo?


----------



## La jimagua

*C*ome posso tradurre "fare bruta figura" o "fare una figuraccia"?
*G*razie mile


----------



## Alxmrphi

Isn't it "*to make a bad impression*" ?

_Non voglio fare ritardo e fare una brutta figura(figuraccia).
__Si è presentato con i vestiti sporchi e i capelli disordinati, veramente ha fatto una figuraccia.
Prendo cura di me stesso per fare una bella figura (I take care of myself to make a good impression) etc
_


----------



## inalcanzable

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/figura


----------



## Alxmrphi

inalcanzable said:


> http://www.wordreference.com/iten/figura



Yes?
I've checked and what I wrote *seems to be* correct?


> *far bella/brutta ~ make a good/bad impression*;


----------



## inalcanzable

*M*y doubt was that the WR gives: give instead of make, but you're a native so you're sure right


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well you can say '*give* a bad impression' as well, but '*make*' would be a better choice.
You can use 'give' in certain circumstances, and 'make' in nearly all of them (but not 100% of them).

Like, after someone is trying to look good for a job interview, and her two friends talked about her, and one said to the other

A: I hope she makes a good impression on the interviewers
B: Don't worry, I'm sure she did.

Here 'give' would be a little bit strange.


----------



## inalcanzable

*I*n *I*talian, "dare una brutta impressione" can be translated "give a bad impression"


----------



## Alxmrphi

Generally, "give a bad impression" would be used for things that aren't human.. like..



 _The litter around Naples certainly doesn't *give a good impression* on the true character of the city._
_ The derelict buildings that are scattered through Egypt *don't give the best impression*._
_The attitudes of some people that don't like foreigners *give a bad impression* of the people in <città>._
 
Wheras for 'people' it's better to use 'make'..


_ She always dresses very nice to* make a good impression* on people_
_ When the boses came to see us we tried* to make a good impression *on them by being smart._
_After she burped at the dinner table* I don't think she made a good impression* on him.
_
 
etc etc...


----------



## inalcanzable

"fare una brutta figura" is slightly different than "dare una brutta impressione"..the first, is stronger


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm not sure there is such a distinction between 'give' and 'make' like 'dare' and 'fare' in this example, the only probably difference is the one I explained 2 posts ago.


----------



## inalcanzable

*F*are una brutta figura is certainly only with persons; dare una brutta impressione can be used for persons too


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah that's the same as the English, there can be times when 'to give a bad impression' can be used for people_(*)_ as well
_
*note: not persons._


----------



## shardaneng

*S*alve, sfogliando il forum ho trovato questo thread che mi ha incuriosito ed ho cercato sul mio vocabolario che, a proposito di "fare brutta figura", dice: "to put one's foot in it".
*L*o ha mai sentito nessuno?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

shardaneng said:


> *S*alve, sfogliando il forum ho trovato questo thread che mi ha incuriosito ed ho cercato sul mio vocabolario che, a proposito di "fare brutta figura", dice: "to put one's foot in it".
> *L*o ha mai sentito nessuno?


Fare una gaffe.


----------



## revolve30

I knew *to make a bad / good impression*, too. But I heard something with shoe in your mouth that actually I can't remember...
Does anyone have a clue ?


----------



## Odysseus54

Sul fare bella figura / fare una figuraccia io ci metterei anche due altre traduzioni :

" He really studied hard - he wants to look good at the finals "

" They caught him in a big lie - it made him really look bad "

" ... he was sitting there with his boss yelling at him, and that made him lose face in front of all his co-workers .. "

I think that all these could be covered by "fare bella figura" and "fare brutta figura/una figuraccia", which is very Idiomatic in Italian, but also a catch-all, covering a pretty wide range of meanings and nuances.

What d'y'all think ?


----------



## You little ripper!

revolve30 said:


> But I heard something with shoe in your mouth that actually I can't remember...
> Does anyone have a clue ?


Revolve, 'to put your foot in your mouth' means to _say something inappropriate, insensitive_.


----------



## revolve30

You got it, charles!
thanks a lot, now it's clear!


----------



## Odysseus54

Charles Costante said:


> Revolve, 'to put your foot in your mouth' means to _say something inappropriate, insensitive_.




... in italiano, "fare una gaffe", che si pronuncia "gaff".


----------



## LiciaCricia

Che ne pensate di "To disgrace oneself" per "fare una figuraccia"?


----------



## 5punti

Buongiorno!

Una traduzione che ho trovato in internet e'
to show up badly;

in realta' e' quasi uguale a "to come across really badly", che un amico ha qui suggerito; forse e' interessante per qualcuno sapere come l'ho trovata:
passando per il tedesco, che ha la stessa espressione dell'italiano xxx, su un sito di frasi fatte inglesi e tedesche che di solito e' molto affidabile (non scrivo l'indirizzo del sito, immagino che potrebbe essere illecito in questo forum).

Best,
5punti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

5punti said:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> Una traduzione che ho trovato in internet e'
> to show up badly;



Non è corretto.


> http://www.wordreference.com/enit/show
> 
> 
> *show sb up*
> 
> 
> (let down) fare fare una brutta figura a, fare vergognare [person]


Questo significa fare fare *a qualcun'altro* una brutta figura, o meglio ancora imbarazzare.


----------



## 5punti

Ciao Paul;

guarda, non so se la traduzione e' precisa o bella stilisticamente, ma internet e' pieno di esempi con "show up" usato in modo intransitivo, spesso, ma non solo in riferimento a immagini, film etc. Per esempio:
"A positive or a negative answer really shows up badly here."
http://citycyclingedinburgh.info/bbpress/topic.php?id=1517
Internet non e' la bibbia, ma qualche indicazione sull'uso corrente della lingua la da', penso io, anche in base alla mia esperienza.

Buona e serena domenica a tutti,
5punti


----------



## GavinW

5punti said:


> "A positive or a negative answer really shows up badly here."



Attenzione 5punti (se ci sei ancora), and "attention all shipping": the meaning of the verbal construction you want(ed) to use is different. Very different.


----------



## 5punti

GavinW said:


> Attenzione 5punti (se ci sei ancora), and "attention all shipping": the meaning of the verbal construction you want(ed) to use is different. Very different.



Hi, I'm still here: can you tell what's the difference, then? (between "to show up badly" e "fare una bruttta figura"). Maybe, "it would show up badly" means rather "it wouldn't be well received (by a certain audience)", that is it only refers to the reaction of observers, whereas "fare brutta figura" implies that you feel ashamed or imbarassed after it, so it mainly refers to the reaction of the concerned person. What do you mean?
5punti


----------



## fabri85

Interessante questo topic, è sempre divertente quando sento un italiano parlare in inglese che vuole dire "che brutta figura" .. la traduzione piu' letterale che mi viene in mente può essere " I made an embarrassment of myself" .. " a poor show" è un po' diverso, significa piu' che altro "ho dato una brutta impressione/ non sono andato bene"


----------



## chipulukusu

Forse "_I made a fool of myself_" è più immediato... (sempre che sia Inglese vero e non... Itanglish!).


----------



## GavinW

5punti said:


> Hi, I'm still here: can you tell what's the difference, then?



Well, the short answer is that, in the context in question, "show up" is used to refer to statistics that are more or less obvious (for better or worse). There is no "moral" (or behavioural) element. Whereas obviously "fare una brutta figura" is all about losing moral standing in the judgment of other people, losing their esteem.
HTH

EDIT: The other meaning (and construction) of the phrasal verb show up (=> show sb up) is correctly and clearly dealt with by Paul in post 61.


----------



## MR1492

Starbuck said:


> _To make a spectacle of yourself_



I would recommend going back to this one.  While Starbuck said it was old fashioned, I still hear it used and it appears quite appropriate.


----------



## GavinW

MR1492 said:


> I would recommend going back to this one. While Starbuck said it was old fashioned, I still hear it used and it appears quite appropriate.



Well, it depends what we mean! I'm afraid we risk misleading people (and ourselves) by suggesting translations of this expression without explicit reference to specific contexts. It's very context-dependent.


----------



## Bella63

Hi there,
I could say that I would feel very comfortable using: "I really showed myself up" to say: "ho fatto una figuraccia (o figura di  merda)"
Or if its someone else doing it: "you really showed yourself up there" to say: "che figuraccia hai fatto"
Bella


fabri85 said:


> Interessante questo topic, è sempre divertente quando sento un italiano parlare in inglese che vuole dire "che brutta figura" .. la traduzione piu' letterale che mi viene in mente può essere " I made an embarrassment of myself" .. " a poor show" è un po' diverso, significa piu' che altro "ho dato una brutta impressione/ non sono andato bene"


----------



## chipulukusu

Bella63 said:


> Hi there,
> I could say that I would feel very comfortable using: "I really showed myself up" to say: "ho fatto una figuraccia (o figura di  merda)"
> Or if its someone else doing it: "you really showed yourself up there" to say: "che figuraccia hai fatto"
> Bella



Hi Bella, we have a very close idiom for your "_I really showed mysel up_" which is "_mi sono proprio fatto conoscere_", meaning "I let everybody now the _true _me, the _despicable me"._


----------



## GavinW

Bella63 said:


> I could say that I would feel very comfortable using: "I really showed myself up"...



Yes, now you've hit the spot! This needed to be said, well done for saying it, so neatly and clearly. 
I think earlier there was confusion with a different "show up" (ie the intransitive phrasal verb).


----------



## Bella63

Thanks GW!

Bella


GavinW said:


> Yes, now you've hit the spot! This needed to be said, well done for saying it, so neatly and clearly.
> I think earlier there was confusion with a different "show up" (ie the intransitive phrasal verb).


----------



## BobDiBoo

w120barby said:


> Thank you barbarossa and all the others.
> Ho letto con interesse questo lungo thread.
> Volevo aggiungere che una cosa che mi sembra sia rimasta senza risposta.
> A proposito di  "to be left/to end up with egg on one's face" il dizionario Ragazzini dice che viene usato a proposito di personaggi pubblici. Siete d'accordo?



My Italian may not be good enough to understand exactly what you have written but if you are asking if the expression "to get egg on one's face", in whatever exact form of words it is written, refers only to "public people", which I take to mean people such as politicians - people who are public figures, then the answer is NO. It refers to everyone. Anyone can "get egg on their face".

Possibly your question arises because there is normally a public element, even if only implied - for example, getting egg on one's face would normally be used when one has done something shameful or embarrassing and at least one other person has noticed. If no-one notices what you have done then the element of shame or embarrassment would be greatly reduced, or non-existent (depending on your conscience!) and the idea of having egg on your face would not be nearly as relevant. So having egg on one's face has a sense of publicity about it.

Ciao,
BobDiBoo


----------

